# Band Cutting With A Rotatrim M15



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I have seen several posts about people using guillotines to cut flatbands, mainly ones such as the ingento brand which are hard to find in the UK. I am looking at a Rotatrim M15, very expensive but worth it for me if it speeds up band cutting as the blades on my roller cutter don't seem to last long at all! Has anyone used a machine like this for cutting bands with any success?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i checked it out and it seems excessively nice, EXCESSIVELY! it has an outrageous price tag i see its good on paper, that does not mean its great on rubber products but at that price point it could probably cut diamonds. i have to ask at that price point just get some bands and practice, you would save so much money, the only reason i could see to justify this kind of cutter for bands is ............................... none! unless you are sitting on untold wealth and just need to toss around a few hundred dollars. plus you will still have "all metal cutting heads, which means they will still get dull and either need replacement or you will have to do what you should be doing now, sharpen the blades, but my guess since these are specialty heads you would be talking about big bucks to replace the blades. curious, what method do you currently use now? my blades just dont seem to dull because i am using a self healing cutting board.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I use a self-healing cutting mat as well but my blades don't seem to last long at all!! I would use the cutter for more than just bands otherwise it would be extraordinarily expensive! I've got no real intention to buy one new as you are right, they are massively over-priced, I'm looking at a second hand one on Ebay. I guess what attracts me to it is the fact the blades are self-sharpening however I could put the money towards a lot more rotary cutter blades and slingshots!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Your blades dulling makes me wonder why they dull so quickly if you are using a self healing mat. Poor quality mat? Cutting against a metal straight edge that the blade is dulling on? Etc.... Hmmm???

One of the best things I have done is to make some templates to cut bands for sizes of bands I like to shoot with. No more measuring, marking and trying to cut on the marks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Your blades dulling makes me wonder why they dull so quickly if you are using a self healing mat. Poor quality mat? Cutting against a metal straight edge that the blade is dulling on? Etc.... Hmmm???
> 
> One of the best things I have done is to make some templates to cut bands for sizes of bands I like to shoot with. No more measuring, marking and trying to cut on the marks.










.................... have you checked your pm's (rayshot)


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

If people are using metal craft rulers make sure the MM & CM marks are not protruding as they will quickly dull the edge of your rotary cutter.


----------

